# My First Bunny



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

*My parents promised to get me a bunny on my birthday. They love animals but not in the house running around and stuff. I sujested we get a puppy, cat, bird and they said no. So one day i was watching the O.C with my dad. Some girl had a bunny, named Pancakes.. i thought it was cute so after the show i went on the internet and searched up bunnies. I gave my parents a little presentation about why i should get a bunny. They agreed. My birthday was coming up in about 2 weeks. I searched on bunnies, what they eat, i searched up basically EVERYTHING(then i found the forum while searching!! yay!!). I bought a book and i went to the pet shop every day to see the bunnies and what their cages looks like. My birthday is on march.15,2007 my dad decided to surprise me. He knew i would ask to go to the pet shop and he said yes! usually he says "why, you went 2 days ago!!" we went. I was looking at the lionheads and the mini rex's.My dad called me over.. so i had to go around the shelves and stuff and when i got there the lady was holding up a tiny little guy!

Without saying anything she shoved it to me.. i was so surprised.. she started talking to my dad and he said " get me everything on bunnnies" so they lady brought over a pack of hay, pellets and a cage, toys and stuff. By now i had not said anything.

The lady grabbed back the bunny and shoved it in a tiny little box. She brought to the cash register and my dad paid foreverything and we left. In the car he said HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY. I was still in shock. When we got home my dad told my mom everything and she was happy. My dad brought the cage to the kitchen.. setup time...painful! it took us about 1 hour and a half to setup a cage. I hadn't noticed that my bunny had some how popped his head out of the box and was watching my mom. We all started giggling and he went back in the box. I named him bunbuns.
*
The first day






Second day- 1 week








Today


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

AFTER A NICE SHOWER!













ESCAPING!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)




----------



## SOOOSKA (May 6, 2007)

Bun Buns is very cute. I look forward to many more pictures of him.

Are you going to make him a NIC cage, they are so nice an g and the give the alot of room to move. 

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

Yep! SOOOSKA shes getting a NIC cage this summer!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 6, 2007)

Sorry I put him.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

we aren't sure if its a boy or girl so for now a girl since thats what the pet shop said.


----------



## Flashy (May 6, 2007)

Aw, that's a really nice story 

Your bun is beautiful, and looks really cheeky


----------



## HoneyPot (May 7, 2007)

Great pictures!You're doing a reallyreally good job with Bunbuns and it seems like you have learned lotsabout bunnies since you got her. Keep taking pictures! Theygrow up so fast.

_____________
Nadia


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

I just loooooove the dead bunny flop picture! That is one relaxed little rabbit!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 7, 2007)

Its a dead flop in his cage!:biggrin2:
He was tired!

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


>


I don't get it. But of course, I usually don't.


----------



## mezeta (May 8, 2007)

Oh wow! You are so lucky what a fantastic storyand what a wonderful birthday present. Bun Buns is gorgeous and looksreally happy


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Oct 17, 2007)

I better start updating this..:shock: it feels like i havent updated this in 10 years! better get started with the pics!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

Uh YEAH! :waiting:

He's adorable!


----------



## binkybum (Oct 18, 2007)

What an adorable little rabbit. Who could resist? It's enough to melt your heart!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!
Here are some pics i took today!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

(In bunbuns' room)


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

!!! food!!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Stuffed friends


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

eating some treats!(oats)


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

LOOK!!! it snowed!!!! and im going outside today!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

ENJOY!

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 24, 2007)

April, BunBunshas grown into a very Handome Bunny. Are you taking BunBuns outside with you?

Look forward to more pictures.

Susan


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks susan! Im going to take bunbuns outside but ill be holding him, just want him to get fresh air and i cant put him down he has a bit of a cold and i dont want him to get more sick.

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Did you get to take bunbun out?Did she like it?The pics are beautiful. :biggrin2:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

Here are some more! Enjoy!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

*
BINKY!*


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

LAZY BUN!






























ENJOY!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 25, 2007)

Is that a new Nikon? 

We don't have that much snow yet.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Is that a new Nikon?
> 
> We don't have that much snow yet.


Yes its the new Nikon D80
It snowed on Thursday and i wanted the snow to melt a bit before i took bunbuns out and it was warm today.

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Did you get to take bunbun out?Did she like it?The pics are beautiful. :biggrin2:


Yep i took bunbuns out today, he really liked the snow! 

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 25, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> Yes its the new Nikon D80


Did you get it recently? Howdo you like it?

We might get some snow tonight.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

Its actually belongs to my dad and he lets me use it when ever. 
Its very comfortable to use, the pics come out great and its basically a really nice camera all around, most of the picture editing is done on the camera, which is great for those who dont have photoshop etc... it moderates lighting and stuff too! What kind of camera do you have?

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 25, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> What kind of camera do you have?



Nikon D200 with the 18-200 zoom.

Your D80 has the same features as the D200.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

cool!:shock::biggrin2:

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 26, 2007)

Those are awesome pics. I want to take my buns out too. Glad bunbuns enjoyed it!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Those are awesome pics. I want to take my buns out too. Glad bunbuns enjoyed it!


Thanks! We just got some more snow yesterday night and im planning on taking bunbuns out on my P.A day this friday! :biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

We better have pictures of that!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 29, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> We better have pictures of that!


:shock:.... YEP! ill post pics!!

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 2, 2007)

I promised i would have pictures of Bunbuns in the snow on friday.. but unfortunatly the snow melted! So on saturday and today we had fresh snow so i took pictures of Bunbuns in the snow! He had such a great time! He was digging in the snow trying to make tunnels...silly bunny!


















There was more snow today.. but my camera ran out of memory so no pics of that


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are pictures of Bunbuns in his litter box..















More!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 2, 2007)

(Tell me if i repeated any of the pics please.)
I think i might have repeated 1 or more..:X

















ENJOY!

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 2, 2007)

I *LOVE LOVE LOVE* your pictures! I'm so glad you are allowed to use that other camera, now I can really see BunBuns so well! He's got an awesome room too, you've done such a good job with him. You should be very proud .


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks!!! im glad i get to use the other camera!!!



-April and Bunbuns


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 3, 2007)

I feel likke an Aunty. I watched BunBuns grow up!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 9, 2007)

April, Bunsbuns is TOO ADORABLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-April =P


----------



## Boz (Dec 9, 2007)

Awwhe is tooo cute! :biggrin2:I love this markings! He looks like a very happy bunny


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 16, 2007)

*Merry Christ**mas EveryBun

Love,April & Bunbuns
*


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 16, 2007)

*Some pictures!!!!






















*


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 16, 2007)

*Enjoy!

-April & Bunbuns
*


----------



## Michaela (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful pictures April!:big kiss: BunBuns is such a little cutie!


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww!! Look at those chubby cheeks!

--Dawn


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 17, 2007)

Aww! :tears2:Thanks guys! He is such a little cutie! I love him soooo much!:heartbeat:

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 20, 2007)

[align=center]*SOME INFORMATION ABOUT BUNBUNS!

Name: Bunbuns
Sex: Male
Weight: 1.6 Kg
*[/align]


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Pictures!









(by the way i made that bed he's sitting on:biggrin2: )


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Enjoy! :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 22, 2007)

Aww, Bunbuns is ssooo cute!

:inlove:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Silvie!:biggrin2:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

[align=center]*MAKING A BED~
*[align=left]*Hello everyone! For this christmas i wanted to make Bunbuns something special so i decided to make him a nice bed from a pillow case i had.
Here are the step by step instructions on how i made it. Enjoy! And a merry christmas to all! Maybe you guys can try making it too!








*[/align]
[/align]


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

*STEP 1
Get any pillow case you want(preferable the ones with zippers), size does not matter as you can adjust it later on.







STEP 2
Draw a line down the middle dividing the pillow case into 2 seperate parts.
Once you have drawn the line cut it in half.






STEP 3
Store the piece without the zipper somewhere safe as you will use it later on. Take the piece with the zipper and sew up the opposite side.









STEP 4
Once you've done that to the opposite side fill up the pillow case with stuffing.









*


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

You should have something that probably looks like this.





the reason there is a line on the right hand side is because i am adjusting the bed to make it smaller so it will fit into Bunbuns' cage.

(BEFORE i made the adjustion)





Now remember the second part of the pillow case i told you to store away. Take that out and it will be used to cover up the bed itsellf for thoes buns who like to pee...





You can take this second part off the bed to wash when and if it gets dirty.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Hehe! I have too much time on my hands to come up with these kinds of things:biggrin2:

ENJOY! please tell me how yours turned out if you decide to make one or more!:biggrin2:
Hmmm i should make more in various colours!:biggrin2:

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 22, 2007)

Ooo I want to make Macey one!

Where'd you buy the stuffing at?


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Ooo I want to make Macey one!
> 
> Where'd you buy the stuffing at?


In my school we have this Winter program called wape and we do these winter activites with people so last year i chose to do sewing and we made stuffed animals and they gave us bags of stuffing to use when we were done sewing. You can probably find it in the dollar store, or the arts and crafts store Michaels. If you cant find it at all you can use those cotten balls if ya want. :biggrin2: Im sure Macey will love it!

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 23, 2007)

[align=center]PICTURES
[/align][align=left]






The picture above is him after he ate some peaches! 


[/align]


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 23, 2007)

on his little bed.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 23, 2007)

His current NIC cage.










Inside his NIC cage 





All the pictures for now! Ill post more later on! [email protected]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 24, 2007)

BunBuns is one BEAUTIFUL Bunny. I may have to BunnyNap him.

Susan


----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi April!! i just finished reading BunBuns' entire blog.. it wasreally sweet of your dad to surprise you that way, it must have been the best birthday ever!

Bunbuns is such a handsome big boy now, i feel like squeezing him each time i see his pics

anyways, here's wishing you and bunbuns a merry xmas and happy new year!! keep the pics coming!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 30, 2007)

aww thanks guys!:bunnydance:inkelepht::hug:


----------

